# loft apartments near Dubai Mall



## alo (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone live in the lofts apartments near Dubai mall?! are they recommended? I will be traveling to Sharjah for work so is the traffic okay during rush hour? 
Does anybody recommend similar buildings nearby that are in the region 100 to 110k for 2 bed apartments?

Many thanks.


----------



## Spen (Nov 29, 2011)

alo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone live in the lofts apartments near Dubai mall?! are they recommended? I will be traveling to Sharjah for work so is the traffic okay during rush hour?
> Does anybody recommend similar buildings nearby that are in the region 100 to 110k for 2 bed apartments?
> ...


Why not rent in Sharjah? Rents there are significantly cheaper than Dubai, and you save on daily commute.

Other apartments in the Dubai Mall area include Burj Views, South Ridge, Old Town, and The Residences. 

The last two command slightly higher prices.


----------



## waterproof teabag (Feb 2, 2012)

alo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone live in the lofts apartments near Dubai mall?! are they recommended? I will be traveling to Sharjah for work so is the traffic okay during rush hour?
> Does anybody recommend similar buildings nearby that are in the region 100 to 110k for 2 bed apartments?
> ...


I do  
But we only moved in last week so cannot really comment on rush hour traffic. So far I can only give positive feedback (touch wood - fingers crossed etc). The nice thing about the Lofts is that it is walking distance from Dubai Mall & the Metro (well in the 'winter' anyway)

and it helps that The Lofts are next to Burj Khalifa when it comes to driving home whilst we're getting used to the road system


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Spen said:


> Why not rent in Sharjah? Rents there are significantly cheaper than Dubai, and you save on daily commute.


It would mean living in Sharjah....


----------



## alo (Jan 12, 2012)

waterproof teabag said:


> I do
> But we only moved in last week so cannot really comment on rush hour traffic. So far I can only give positive feedback (touch wood - fingers crossed etc). The nice thing about the Lofts is that it is walking distance from Dubai Mall & the Metro (well in the 'winter' anyway)
> 
> and it helps that The Lofts are next to Burj Khalifa when it comes to driving home whilst we're getting used to the road system


Thanks 

If you dont mind me asking what deal did you get? yeah I hope the traffic is OK


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Should be fine, traffic is usually the opposite way, people living in Sharjah and commuting into Dubai.


----------



## waterproof teabag (Feb 2, 2012)

alo said:


> Thanks
> 
> If you dont mind me asking what deal did you get? yeah I hope the traffic is OK


I've just sent you a private message.


----------

